# Nokia 625 geht nicht mehr an den PC



## Scoo (20. November 2013)

Ich habe ein Nokia Lumia 625 und hatte es auch ein paar mal am PC angeschlossen.

Ich wollte gestern neue Musik auf das Handy übertragen.

Also mit dem Kabel an den PC angeschlossen,da den Music Ordner geöffnet und die Musik rüber gezogen.

Habe auch diese Windows Phone Desktopanwendung instaliert gehabt und Musik vom Itunes Player zu synchronisieren.

Das Ende vom Lied war das ich fast jedes Lied 4 mal auf dem Handy hatte.

Habe dann soweit was doppelt war am Handy gelöscht und habe auch das eine oder andere Lied angespielt.

Heute morgen war ich unterwegs und wollte Musik hören.Bis auf ein lied konnte kein anderes abgespielt werden.

Jetzt bin ich daheim und versuche das ganze erneut.

Leider wird mein Handy nicht mehr vom PC erkannt.

Habe Win 7.

Weis einer was das sein kann und kann mir eventuell helfen.

Ich weis leider nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Gruzik (21. August 2017)

Verkauf Telefon Nokia Lumia 625
 
Für nur 155 &#8364;
https://goo.gl/Cww4TK


----------



## rilfsch987 (9. April 2018)

Als eine Option - auf Ihrem PC funktioniert kein Treiber mehr, der die Verbindung mit dem USB-Kabel unterstützt. Versuchen Sie, den Treiber neu zu installieren. Wenn das Problem nicht so ist, versuchen Sie es mit einem anderen USB-Kabel


----------



## Aun (9. April 2018)

echt jetzt? 5 jahre altes ding ausgraben?


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2018)

Ja, um einen Link im Punkt zu verstecken.  

 

Siehe [regeln] Punkt 4.22. Danke.

 

/banned

/closed


----------

